# vera wood



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Picked up a big block of this stuff at Houston Hardwoods Friday. It was very dark and dense. Got it home and cut off a piece and it was yellow/green inside ! I'm not sure if the cut off is going get darker on it's own or not. Did some web research and there's not much out there on this wood. It's a Lignam Vitea species, but not real iron wood, often called Mariciabo Iron Wood. Any way, does anyone know what I should expect from this? Will it darken if left alone, will an airtight finish cause it to stay yellow/green ?


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I read somewhere that the scent of this wood is similiar to duck hormones. It drives the ducks crazy! Can't wait to see the final product. gb


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

galvbay said:


> I read somewhere that the scent of this wood is similiar to duck hormones. It drives the ducks crazy!


 That could bring a whole new meaning to "blowing" a duck call


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> That could bring a whole new meaning to "blowing" a duck call


Troddy...you baaaddd man !!!:rotfl:

Richard...I've used some Lignam Vitae on some pens and it turned out great, but it was all dark in the blanks..No help here on the green/yellow query....was very easy to turn and muy dense as well...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I don't think it will darken. Very dense and was used in ship building a long time ago. Should be cool to use if the oils inside don't leak or prevent a finish from hardening


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

What I don't understand is why the outside of the block was so dark (Like Cocobolo) and the inside so light ? 
All it had on it was wax.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

I think that wax darkens the wood the same way anything wet would. I got some ebony a while back and it was all black, cut it open and not so black at all. Are you trying to maintain the color or get it dark again?
later, biggreen


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

biggreen said:


> I think that wax darkens the wood the same way anything wet would. I got some ebony a while back and it was all black, cut it open and not so black at all. Are you trying to maintain the color or get it dark again?
> later, biggreen


I need to post some pics. The difference in color is extream and yet the sap wood is still white. I like both variations, but need to know what to expect over time so I can pass that along to the customers. I'm begining to think it's sunlight related. I'm going set a sample in the window and one in a drawer and see if anything happens quickly enough to confirm. I did find a post about sunlight on real Iron Wood and it may true for Vera as well ?


----------



## GameThumper (Mar 28, 2008)

ET, just make two calls and give them to me. I will blow one on cloudy days and one on sunny days and provide feedback.

I'm such a helpful fella...:rotfl:


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

GameThumper said:


> ET, just make two calls and give them to me. I will blow one on cloudy days and one on sunny days and provide feedback.
> 
> I'm such a helpful fella...:rotfl:


That you are !

Here is a pic of the block of Vera I'm talking about. Extreamly dark outside, almost pale yellow inside. It's much more than the wax going on here. I looked closly at it tonight and it does look like the wood is getting darker from the ends inward with the sapwood protected area being the lightest. Thoughts ????


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

_"Thoughts ????"_ Yea, don't let Trod see that shop! lol!

I do know that osage orange will change from that yellow to a honey color over the years if exposed to continuous sunlight. That's a good looking chunk of wood there...also, a good looking bandsaw! gb


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

vera wood...

http://www.rareflora.com/bulnesiaaeb.html

http://floridagardener.com/pom/verawood.htm


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

That hunk of wood looks like osage, which turns that brown color w/ sunlight. Just guessing, it's the sunlight.
later, biggreen


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

It's not OO. I have a mess of that and your right it will turn brown when exposed to the air. This is vera for sure. That block of wood weighed at least 30 lb's and is very dense. I'll cut up a dozen pen blanks for you guys and you can all experiment with it.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Didn't mean it was, just the way it turned on the outside looked like OO. Samples are always good.
later, biggreen


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

what is the shiny metal thing on your bench?


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

bill said:


> what is the shiny metal thing on your bench?


LOL, I had to do a double take when I saw the pic myself. I don't remember a bed pan being on the bench when I took the picture ???

That's actually the handwheel on the Bandsaw for adjusting the blade tension. It's just a few inches away from the wood, but looks like it's in the background for some reason.

BG I didn't mean to sound defensive, sorry !


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

LOL my eyes are so bad, I can see it now. It looked like some tumbler with a big motor on the bottom lol


----------

